# Hello From The "outback"



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm on a business trip in Australia, so I figured I'd just log in and say Hello to all the Outbackers from the real "Outback".

Hope everyone is getting in some Fall camping prior to having to winterized.

See ya!!


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm on a business trip in Australia, so I figured I'd just log in and say Hello to all the Outbackers from the real "Outback".
> 
> Hope everyone is getting in some Fall camping prior to having to winterized.
> 
> See ya!!


WOW - that must have been a helluva flight! I wonder if there ARE any Outbacks in the actual Outback!

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Hopefully you'll have time for some fun and sightseeing after dealing with the work stuff. Have fun!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

go6car said:


> I'm on a business trip in Australia, so I figured I'd just log in and say Hello to all the Outbackers from the real "Outback".
> 
> Hope everyone is getting in some Fall camping prior to having to winterized.
> 
> See ya!!


WOW - that must have been a helluva flight! I wonder if there ARE any Outback in the actual Outback!

Enjoy your stay!
[/quote]
There's one or two members here from Australia if I remember right. Can't think of their names....


----------



## Aussiefire (Aug 12, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm on a business trip in Australia, so I figured I'd just log in and say Hello to all the Outbackers from the real "Outback".
> 
> Hope everyone is getting in some Fall camping prior to having to winterized.
> 
> See ya!!


You picked a great time to visit as no matter where you are spring is a very nice time of the year. I hope you get to spend some tourist time. I grew up in Sydney and am now what the Aussie's call an expat! I have heard all the jokes about an Australian living in USA and owning an Outback. Have a great trip.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Winterize? What's that?

Heck, we are just beginning camping in the fall and winter seasons!


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Barring wind or rain storms our plan is to camp for Thanksgiving this year! We are all looking forward to cooking our turkey







outdoors and having our last trip before shutting the OB down for the winter.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

2girls4mom said:


> Barring wind or rain storms our plan is to camp for Thanksgiving this year! We are all looking forward to cooking our turkey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That really sounds great! We have family plans this year, but next year it might just happen.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Where is Aussie are you, if you are still there. DWs family is all over and spent a month there sightseeing. G'Day


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jasonrebecca said:


> Where is Aussie are you, if you are still there. DWs family is all over and spent a month there sightseeing. G'Day


If you're asking me, I'm already back and getting ready for my next international trip.


----------

